
Show HN: Pipecat – Connect message queues with Unix pipes - morgenkaffee
https://github.com/lukasmartinelli/pipecat
======
kenny_r
This looks really cool. I went ahead and added it to the Arch User
Repositories[0].

[0]: [https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/pipecat-
bin/](https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/pipecat-bin/)

------
pdkl95
Ok, I know message queues[1] are not the most popular part of System V IPC,
but was it really necessary to overload the name?

(I mean ActiveMQ _et al_ overloading "message queue" in general, not you
pipecat project)

[1]
[http://beej.us/guide/bgipc/output/html/singlepage/bgipc.html...](http://beej.us/guide/bgipc/output/html/singlepage/bgipc.html#mq)

------
nikolay
Great job! I am definitely gonna use this daily!

------
agborkowski86
hey guys can u provide usage scenario ?

------
nyan4
Why no 0mq? :)

~~~
morgenkaffee
I don't have any experience with zeromq as I mostly deal with AMQP protocols.
But good that you mention it - if there is a demand I can dig into it.

There are quite a few other message queue systems out there. I can also
imagine that pipecat could work as a kind of migration systems between them.
But this probably should be a separate tool as it requires shuffling around
metadata as well.

------
jbverschoor
Very cool!

------
sjs382
That logo... yikes.

~~~
dexwiz
Well it's...memorable?

~~~
morgenkaffee
Now that I look at it again it also seems offensive. Switched it to a more
boring but more suitable logo.

Thanks.

~~~
tokenizerrr
I didn't see anything wrong with the old logo. Too bad you felt the need to
change it.

~~~
tekromancr
Yea, cats have/are prominent assholes. It's just how they are!

